# Puppy allowed on furniture... sometimes??



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I allow Jaro who is almost 5 months on the leather couch but not the chairs. If he gets in my chair I tell him off and either throw a treat or pull him down. Not on the bed because it is too high for him to jump off safely. It worked for my last Golden. He knew where he could go, and that he had to get off the couch if we told him and others wanted to sit there.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It's not about "pack status" in any way, shape, or form: http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/dominance statement.pdf

Be consistant and you'll be fine. If you're using punishment that could create more wild puppy moments. Be sure your puppy has a super great bed on the floor, and lots of food dispensing toys to help the floor be appealing. Spend some time teaching "Off" (NOT just when she's up somewhere!).


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

We trained Baxter to only go on furniture with permission. Even as a puppy, he understood that he was only allowed up it we said "come up" and patted the sofa.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

As puppies I don't let my dogs on the couch. I want them to learn 'off', that way they realize it is a privilege not a right to be on the couch. I have never had an issue training this. With older dogs in the house who are allowed on the furniture (they ask) the pups get it rather quickly with consistency. We only allow the dogs on our couch in the basement every other piece of furniture in the house is off limits. They learn that pretty quickly too, but the key is consistency. Once they understand to stay off, we then occasionally start inviting them up. 

Quinn our lab pup is 10 months old now. She is now allowed on the couch now. She comes over and asks, and we invite her up. With the exception of my oldest lab, none of my dogs are on the couch unless we are. Belle sees it as her daytime resting spot.


----------



## Roxy_the_Retriever (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for your feedback! I really appreciate it! I will work on the "on" & "off" command & see if that will work. I just LOVE love LOVE to cuddle with her, but I don't always want to sit on the floor. Thanks again!


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

Ours are not allowed on furniture at all, but a friend of mine trained his to come up only when invited.


----------

